# He might have Ring Worm ?!



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

I took Bracken, my Guinea Pig, to the vets yesterday as I've found a rather nasty looking wound on his back, ovel shaped, very red and sore. 

Vet gave him an injection to treat him for mites incase it's that, but he also took some hairs from around the wound, and they are checking him for Ring Worm :shocked:

Has anyone had experience with this, and what should I do if it is this? We have to take him back next Thursday to see how/what it is...

In the mean time I've just been bathing it with warm salt water, and then putting sudo-cream on it, it's not as red as it was so it must be helping.

People can get Ring Worm too can't they, so I'm hoping it's not that, and it's just mites...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, years ago my dad's cat had it & all the other animals & people he came in contact with had to be treated too. It was 15 years ago though & treatments & advice may be totally different now


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Yes, years ago my dad's cat had it & all the other animals & people he came in contact with had to be treated too. It was 15 years ago though & treatments & advice may be totally different now


Aww.

He's fine in himself, vet weighed him and said he's a big boy lol. Eating is never a problem with him  guess I'll find out next week :confused5:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww.
> 
> He's fine in himself, vet weighed him and said he's a big boy lol. Eating is never a problem with him  guess I'll find out next week :confused5:


It isn't really dangerous, it's just easily transmitted & it isn't fussy what species it infects. Fingers crossed for you, let us know how he gets on
V xx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sudocrem wont do anything as its fungal. I used to use canestan, but you cant put it anywhere they may lick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Sudocrem wont do anything as its fungal. I used to use canestan, but you cant put it anywhere they may lick.


He hasn't been treat for Ring Worm yet.

I'm just using the cream incase it's mites and the wound is from him scratching too much.

As I say, it does seem to be helping, as it's not red/angry looking anymore, also he's more tollerant of me bathing it etc as to when I first did it and it was really sore! Bless him


----------

